# 1970's 14 Mirrocraft - Motor Choices



## rmwill (Feb 7, 2012)

Folks, 

I have a 14 foot Mirrocraft currently powered by a 25 Evinrude 2 stroke short shaft tiller. I am debating a new motor purchase. I am leaning toward the 20HP Merc/Tohatsu/Nissan, but am not certain. Does anyone have one of these on their tin boat? I believe the hull is rated for 30HP max. 

Would one of these 20's give me decent performance?


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 7, 2012)

What's wrong with the 25? 

Why would ya want a new one that is smaller?


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 7, 2012)

I am curious as well...unless you meant the one you have is only 2.5?


---
I am here: https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.086516,-115.063667


----------



## rmwill (Feb 8, 2012)

Its a 1977 25HP. It runs, but needs a tuneup and looks a little beat up. I figure i could sell it for a good price and put it toward a new motor. I am concerned that the new 25-30 hp motors are too heavy for the boat and wonder if I would be better off with a lightweight 20HP.

Thanks!


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 8, 2012)

I just bought a 1975 25hp Johnson.

Beat up on the outside but it runs great. 

What all do you need for the tune up? Carb kit, fuel pump kit, water pump, and spark plugs? Al very simple to do. Couple hours and about $100. Whole lot cheaper than a $2k motor.


----------



## acwd (Feb 8, 2012)

And a paint job and new decals would make it look alot better.

Steve


----------



## rmwill (Feb 8, 2012)

Probably the best advice, but I have a bit of new motor itis.


----------



## bigwave (Feb 8, 2012)

I am currently working on the deep fisherman 14, I am powering with a 25 short-shaft Johnson. I had a 25 long-shaft before and now my new transom will be cut out to accommodate the new short-shaft motor. The 25 pushes her along just fine....thinking I will be around 25mph when I'm done.


----------



## po1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Prior to this my 77 25hp rude was costing me money every year to repair, so being fed up with her I picked up a Nissan 18hp 4stroke back in 2008 from onlineoutboards.com for my 16' jon. Since Tohatsu makes all mecury and nissans under 30 hp I was comfortable in purchasing this motor. This has been a great investment, she's smooth and quiet from trolling for muskies to wot to my next fishing hole. Electric Start is well worth extra money, it's a nice way to keep the battery charged when you're out on the lake. Having a electric start just makes everything from launching the boat easier, to moving from spot to spot easier and quicker with more time on doing whats important. Fishing and relaxing.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey if you have the cash to throw on a new motor, I won't argue. Who wouldn't love a new shiny motor if it wouldn't put them out financially.

I would compare the weight of the motors and see if you cans stick with a 25-30 hp though. No sense in downgrading if you don't have to. The four s


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 8, 2012)

The four strokes will be slower than the two to begin with, keep that in mind.


----------



## rmwill (Feb 8, 2012)

The Evinrude e-tec 25 looks quite nice, and at 140lbs might be an option.


----------



## rmwill (Feb 17, 2012)

I have located a 15hp Nissan/Tohatsu 4 Stroke for a good price. Would that motor reliably plane the boat?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 17, 2012)

A 15hp engine will plane the boat with no problems.


----------

